# Dog Hiking Group (Burlington Ontario Area)



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thread has been reopened at OP's request.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

I now got bunch of free draws for members. Salewa hiking boots. $50 Sail store gift card. Rens pet depot 2x $25 gift card, plus products from them. Purica recovery, two bottles. A Canine dog massage.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

How long are your hikes? My puppy is only 3 months old, but we might be interested after all his shots are done.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Some are 1.5 others 2 hrs. 

We stop at points for water breaks. And at streams and ponds.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Started another group for Goldens only. April 30th first meetup. Free group.


https://www.meetup.com/Ontario-Golden-Retriever-Meetup/


I'll post pics


----------

